
My journey of getting a green card in the U.S. - gnjapp
I&#x27;m so glad that I finally got it and live the life the way I want to live. Just wanted to share my story about getting a green card in the U.S.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;goodnightjournal&#x2F;my-journey-to-get-a-green-card-in-the-u-s-6258bd92b56e
======
fantalamera
Link: [https://medium.com/goodnightjournal/my-journey-to-get-a-
gree...](https://medium.com/goodnightjournal/my-journey-to-get-a-green-card-
in-the-u-s-6258bd92b56e)

------
Ghjklov
Congratulations from someone who transitioned from green card to citizenship
recently.

